# What tab fert to buy?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to ferts in general and would like to make root tabs for my tank. I just did a quick search on osmocote plus and dynamite select but it looks like they are not sold in Canada. Is there another fert that I can buy from home depot or a gardening center that will be just as good or do I have to order them online.
Also I notice a lot of the ferts have some code listed like 15-5-9 or 14-14-14 what is that all about?

Thanks


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

All ferts must have the three numbers clearly displayed.
Those are the three "macro" elements listed in the same order: N, P, K (nitrogen, phosphorous and potassium). The numbers show the proportion they are found in that particular fertilizer. That means that a 14-14-14 is actually the same with 7-7-7 or 1-1-1.


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Mitco.....I have fert tabs for sale of Dynamite Select 15-5-9
.20 cents each and I ship.
It'll save you the hassle.


----------



## Atzau (Aug 17, 2012)

HighWater said:


> Mitco.....I have fert tabs for sale of Dynamite Select 15-5-9
> .20 cents each and I ship.
> It'll save you the hassle.


Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## HighWater (Sep 15, 2014)

Atzau said:


> Whereabouts are you located?


PM sent Atzau


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Why are osmocote and dynamite the only 2 brands that are considered aquarium safe? What about this?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Osmocote is preferred because of its resin coating which slows the release of the nutrients (also includes micronutrients); some lawn/crop fertilizers are exceptionally water soluble and are meant to be available to the plants very quickly. In terrestrial soils this is ideal since macronutrients (soluble Nitrogen especially) are often the major limiting factor of growth. Too much fertilizer on your lawn will create a hypertonic condition where the grass losses all of its water to the soil and dries out. However, in your aquarium CO2 is the limiting factor and extra fertilizers only aid algal growth and reduce water quality.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

That makes it clear. Thanks Prof .


----------

